

Machine learning researcher Yann LeCun is doing an AMA on Reddit - adamnemecek
http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/25lnbt/ama_yann_lecun/

======
tomaskazemekas
I liked this phrase: "It's important to keep mind that the arrival of AI will
not be any more or any less disruptive than the arrival of indoor plumbing,
vaccines, the car, air travel, the television, the computer, the internet,
etc."
[http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/25lnbt/ama_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/25lnbt/ama_yann_lecun/chifet0)

